# getting my first fursuit ^w^



## volkinaxe (Feb 22, 2020)

I  am so fluffing happy I am  getting my fursuit    from KTS studios 
I will post  up date  pics of it wen I can


----------



## Glossolalia (Feb 22, 2020)

Congratulations! I love dragon suits, I'm excited to see how it turns out


----------



## AkanaLeFox (Feb 22, 2020)

Congrats!! cant wait to see it!


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 22, 2020)

AkanaLeFox said:


> Congrats!! cant wait to see it!


me to


----------



## AkanaLeFox (Feb 22, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> me to


Wish i could get a fursuit..i don´t have enough money to get one due to the fact that i´m saving all my money for a 6 month vacation to Englnad to meet up with my closest friend online


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 22, 2020)

AkanaLeFox said:


> Wish i could get a fursuit..i don´t have enough money to get one due to the fact that i´m saving all my money for a 6 month vacation to Englnad to meet up with my closest friend online


wen you get  back start saving up for one by the way have wen you do go to the UK have fun ^w^


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 24, 2020)

YAY 4 YOU!!!


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 24, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> View attachment 81747
> 
> YAY 4 YOU!!!


awwwww cute ^w^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 24, 2020)

Good to hear! My head will be done soonish.


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 24, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Good to hear! My head will be done soonish.


cool hope you have fun ^w^


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 25, 2020)

here is some of the fur and stuff  the head is still getting made


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 2, 2020)

the has just got to the maker


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 2, 2020)

That scale print fabric looks interesting! In the first image I thought it was reversible sequins


----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 2, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> That scale print fabric looks interesting! In the first image I thought it was reversible sequins


thanks


----------



## volkinaxe (May 1, 2020)

the maker just got the head bace  and will start work on it soon


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 18, 2020)

yay the head is now fured


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 23, 2020)

Woahh, congrats! Looks to be turning out great.


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 23, 2020)

DireDrag0n said:


> Woahh, congrats! Looks to be turning out great.


thanks ^w^


----------

